# How many tangs?



## jschne06 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am starting a 180 gallon (6 foot) fish only with live rock aquarium. I am wondering if it would be okay to keep 4 tang in this tank. I would like a hippo, yellow, kole, and powder brown. I want to make sure they all have enough room to swim. The only other fish in the tank would be 1 pinkface wrasse, 2 ocellaris clownfish, and 1 bicolor angelfish. I would be willing to skip the wrasse or angel if that would help. Any advice or experience with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Skip the Angel, and your good.


----------

